# 1962 Schwinn Delux American



## Kathyp (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm wanting to restore my bike to its original condition and am confused by pictures I'm seeing. My bike has a front luggage rack, not over the rear fender like in most pictures. Were there different option on this feature then? I can't remember if my bike had a light but it would have to be mounted on the handlebars because of the rack over the front fender. Did they all come equipped with lights (as in pictures) or again, was that an add on option? I am missing the reflector on the rear fender.  What did the original reflectors look like? I got this bike for my 10th birthday so wasn't aware of options available back then. I would appreciate any comments or help with restoring this bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2017)

This might help you, not sure what color you have. The rear reflector probably would have been a 1 3/4" Gulco, Stimsonite or similar.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm not aware of any early American's that came with a front carrier so somewhere down the line it was added or your estimated year of manufacture is off.  If your bike has holes in the front fender then it had a light. If it was equipped with a rear carrier there is a good chance that your bike still has the longer seat post clamp bolt which would indicate it had the rear carrier. The bolt would be protruding maybe 3/8"-1/2" beyond the nut face.

The number right after the letter K in the serial number indicates the year. K1 is Oct. 1961.  Could it be possible that your bike is later than 1962?  Here is the *1964* catalog image, only year the front carrier was used on the Deluxe. If your bike was in fact a 62 Deluxe, there would definitely be holes in the front fender for a light. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Kathyp (Jul 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'm not aware of any early American's that came with a front carrier so somewhere down the line it was added or your estimated year of manufacture is off.  If your bike has holes in the front fender then it had a light. If it was equipped with a rear carrier there is a good chance that your bike still has the longer seat post clamp bolt which would indicate it had the rear carrier. The bolt would be protruding maybe 3/8"-1/2" beyond the nut face.
> 
> The number right after the letter K in the serial number indicates the year. K1 is Oct. 1961.  Could it be possible that your bike is later than 1962?  Here is the *1964* catalog image, only year the front carrier was used on the Deluxe. If your bike was in fact a 62 Deluxe, there would definitely be holes in the front fender for a light. Can you post some pictures?



This looks like my bike (even the color) with exception to the headlight. Were those standard equipment on those 1964 models?  I can't remember if I had that but there is nothing on the handlebars that indicates a light might have been mounted on it. I really think I had this bike in 1962 at the age of 10 and not 2 years later so this is a mystery for me.  I will try to post pictures tomorrow. The serial numbers are barely visable now and that important first number to indicate the year can not be read.


----------



## bobsbikes (Jul 2, 2017)

here is my pair of 64s


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2017)

Very nice Radiant blue pair!


----------



## Kathyp (Jul 2, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 489685 View attachment 489681 This might help you, not sure what color you have. The rear reflector probably would have been a 1 3/4" Gulco, Stimsonite or similar.[/QUOTE
> 
> Can I purchase a reflector like this at a Schwinn shop or will I need to look at ebay or elsewhere for a vintage replacement?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

You'll have to find the vintage reflectors from a source other than a bike shop. Notice the chrome reflector bezel on the 64 Americans posted above. I'm not sure if that piece was introduced in 64 but I know it was not used on the 62 and earlier models. If being 100% correct is your goal, a positive year ID on your bike would help.

Here is a stated 1 3/4" SAE 1962 stimsonite #10. Kinda pricy but it seems some are willing to pay the price with 52 sold. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NOS...465208?hash=item3cfc82c0b8:g:QLsAAOSwDNdVgkfW


----------



## Kathyp (Jul 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> You'll have to find the vintage reflectors from a source other than a bike shop. Notice the chrome reflector bezel on the 64 Americans posted above. I'm not sure if that piece was introduced in 64 but I know it was not used on the 62 and earlier models. If being 100% correct is your goal, a positive year i.d. on your bike would help.
> 
> Here is a stated 1 3/4" SAE 1962 stimsonite #10. Kinda pricy but it seems some are willing to pay the price with 52 sold. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NOS...465208?hash=item3cfc82c0b8:g:QLsAAOSwDNdVgkfW


----------



## Kathyp (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for this lead. I just ordered it. 
In doing further research, I read that the painted fenders were replaced with chrome ones for the first time in 1963. Since mine has chrome fenders, that pretty well confirms that I was wrong with assuming it was a 1962 model.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

The 62 Deluxe American had chrome fenders and the standard 62 American had painted fenders. Now what?  

Not sure what site you are using, but I'm guessing it's schwinncruisers.com. Here is Tom's Schwinn scans and it's more detailed. http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------

